# Canadian Visitor for Christmas Holidays



## BOOKGIRL12342002 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello to everyone living in Egypt,

I am contemplating a move to Egypt and have been researching websites for ex-pats. I am from Canada, female, 54 yrs young and totally thrilled that in less than 4 weeks I'll be landing in Cairo. My desire to live there is fuelled by many things but mostly history. In my University days I was a travelling tutor and found great satisfction in teaching one on one. I am currently gearing myself towards retirement and it is time to check out different countries. I will be in Egypt from December 9 and leaving December 27. I will be cruising from Luxor but coming back to Cairo from the 20th-27th of December 2011. Would love to have a Christmas coffee with someone pr even go to a market.....thank you so much! 

Connie 

P.S. This is a great website......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I will be around at Christmas and can meet up for a coffee.


----------

